# Same shed, different tool



## danalto

*Same shed, different tool.
*
any help in translating this?


----------



## Alfry

ed il contesto?

stesso capannone, attrezzi/mezzi differenti.. bhooooo

capannone è lungo, lo so che non ci sta...


----------



## radiation woman

I think it could be good to have some more context with this.  It sounds like some sort of jokey expression, but to understand it properly we need a point of reference I think.


----------



## danalto

Um, I forgot to add the context 
The Detectives are talking about two brothers, two "small time" thieves, and they are making a comparison between them.


----------



## winnie

probabilmente non c'entra niente ma mi ricorda un vecchio detto che si usava qui in Veneto: 'cambia i stagoi ma i porsei xe sempre quei' ovvero 'cambiano i porcili ma i maiali sono sempre quelli'.

il significato: non basta apportare delle modifiche di facciata ma bisogna cambiare radicalmente affinché qualcosa cambi veramente....


----------



## winnie

danalto said:
			
		

> Um, I forgot to add the context
> The Detectives are talking about two brothers, two "small time" thieves, and they are making a comparison between them.


 
qualcosa tipo: 'stesso marchio, modalità diverse' ?


----------



## Alfry

dopo il contesto va meglio
in pratica si deve trovare un modo di dire che faccia intendere che si tratta di persone differenti sebbene siano parenti

fanno parte della stessa parrocchia ma pregano in modo differente

qualcosa del genere


----------



## shamblesuk

Non è una frase che ho sentito dire, ma mi piace moltissima!


----------



## danalto

Sei sul mistico, oggi, Alfry? 
A me invece sta ronzando in testa qualcosa sulla "minestra riscaldata"...ma non riesco ad afferrare il pensiero.


----------



## radiation woman

winnie said:
			
		

> probabilmente non c'entra niente ma mi ricorda un vecchio detto che si usava qui in Veneto: 'cambia i stagoi ma i porsei xe sempre quei' ovvero 'cambiano i porcili ma i maiali sono sempre quelli'.
> 
> il significato: non basta apportare delle modifiche di facciata ma bisogna cambiare radicalmente affinché qualcosa cambi veramente....


 
That sounds about right to me.

Good to hear some Venetian dialect by the way!


----------



## danalto

winnie said:
			
		

> probabilmente non c'entra niente ma mi ricorda un vecchio detto che si usava qui in Veneto: 'cambia i stagoi ma i porsei xe sempre quei' ovvero 'cambiano i porcili ma i maiali sono sempre quelli'.
> 
> il significato: non basta apportare delle modifiche di facciata ma bisogna cambiare radicalmente affinché qualcosa cambi veramente....


I like it too...


----------



## You little ripper!

"Same shed, different tool" means that both brothers lived in the same house or had the same background (shed) but they were different people (which is why the detectives were comparing them).


----------



## danalto

thank you, Cahrles, the meaning is very clear, but I would like to find the right equivalent in Italian...something colourful...


----------



## walnut

Che ne dici di:

"Se non è zuppa è pan bagnato"

?

 Walnut


----------



## You little ripper!

"Lo stesso porcile, maiale diverso."


----------



## You little ripper!

"Stesso covo, ladro diverso"


----------



## uinni

Ciao!


			
				Charles Costante said:
			
		

> "Lo stesso porcile, maiale diverso."


 
Bellissima! Solo la cambierei usando una sineddoche: "stesso porcile, grugnito diverso".

Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

uinni said:
			
		

> Ciao!
> 
> 
> Bellissima! Solo la cambierei usando una sineddoche: "stesso porcile, grugnito diverso".
> 
> Uinni


Do you mean to say that you actually approve, Uinni! This is definitely a red letter day! (Although that's probably not the best expression to use since red letters are what I see when you've just corrected one of my posts)


----------



## danalto

walnut said:
			
		

> Che ne dici di:
> 
> "Se non è zuppa è pan bagnato"
> 
> ?
> 
> Walnut


*wow* walnut, la mia noce preferita! Era quello che avevo sulla punta della lingua...infatti mi veniva in mente il brodo (invece della zuppa)!
Ora provo quella che ci sta meglio, mi avete dato ottimi spunti, bravi!
Caffè pagato per tutti!


----------



## uinni

Ciao.


			
				Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Do you mean to say that you actually approve, Uinni! This is definitely a red letter day! (Although that's probably not the best expression to use since red letters are what I see when you've just corrected one of my posts)


 
Positively; why not?
Red letter day? For what?!?

Uinni


----------



## uinni

Ciao.


			
				danalto said:
			
		

> *wow* walnut, la mia noce preferita! Era quello che avevo sulla punta della lingua...infatti mi veniva in mente il brodo (invece della zuppa)!
> Ora provo quella che ci sta meglio, mi avete dato ottimi spunti, bravi!
> Caffè pagato per tutti!


Però questa frase non ci sta proprio in questo contesto, visto che viene usata per indicare qualcosa di noiosamente immutabile...

Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

uinni said:
			
		

> Ciao.
> 
> 
> Positively; why not?
> Red letter day? For what?!?
> 
> Uinni


A _red letter day _because it's a special occasion Uinni.  It's never happened before.


----------



## danalto

uinni said:
			
		

> Ciao.
> 
> Però questa frase non ci sta proprio in questo contesto, visto che viene usata per indicare qualcosa di noiosamente immutabile...
> 
> Uinni


Io ho spiegato il contesto: chi ha parlato di "qualcosa di noiosamente immutabile"? dove? quando? perché?


----------



## uinni

Ciao.


			
				danalto said:
			
		

> Io ho spiegato il contesto: chi ha parlato di "qualcosa di noiosamente immutabile"? dove? quando? perché?


 
Nessuno (ehi, stavolta la frase del mio post è chiarissima, eh!). Appunto per questo "se non è zuppa..." non ci sta bene.

Uinni


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> A _red letter day _because it's a special occasion Uinni. It's never happened before.


Sorry but my English is pretty poor. I thought that "a red letter day" meant "a crucial/decisive day", while I learn you used it with this different meaning  

Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

uinni said:
			
		

> Sorry but my English is pretty poor. I thought that "a red letter day" meant "a crucial/decisive day", while I learn you used it with this different meaning
> 
> Uinni


In Italian it would be "un giorno memorabile." On a calender, special days such as holidays, are marked in red letters instead of the normal black. Hence the meaning, a _special day_.


----------



## danalto

uinni said:
			
		

> Ciao.
> 
> 
> Nessuno (ehi, stavolta la frase del mio post è chiarissima, eh!). Appunto per questo "se non è zuppa..." non ci sta bene.
> 
> Uinni


hai ragione, avevo letto di corsa (chiedo venia) però IMHO "se non è zuppa..." può anche significare "è sempre la stessa pappa", "è sempre la stessa cosa/storia", non trovi?


----------



## carrickp

There could be an additional level to what the characters are saying here: In AE of this period a "tool" can mean a person who is an idiot or simpleton.


----------



## danalto

...sempre più difficile...


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> In Italian it would be "un giorno memorabile." On a calender, special days such as holidays, are marked in red letters instead of the normal black. Hence the meaning, a _special day_.


 
Which is indeed consistent with the terms used in the sentence (and which is quite different from "a crucial/decisive day": yet another page to be ripped off Garzanti dictionary!  )

Uinni


----------



## carrickp

Would this work in Italian?

Lo stesso gioco, matta differente.


----------



## uinni

danalto said:
			
		

> hai ragione, avevo letto di corsa (chiedo venia) però IMHO "se non è zuppa..." può anche significare "è sempre la stessa pappa", "è sempre la stessa cosa/storia", non trovi?


 
Dai; prendi ferie e fai ponte fino a lunedì   


Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

carrickp said:
			
		

> There could be an additional level to what the characters are saying here: In AE of this period a "tool" can mean a person who is an idiot or simpleton.


In that case, *Stesso manicomio, diverso sempliciotto/idiota/deficiente. *


----------



## You little ripper!

I think that since it is refering to thieves, it needs to be an expression that relates to that. Does Italian have any colloquial terms for a thief?


----------



## Marcone

We have a similar expression in AE: _Same church, different pew._ Even though we all belong to the same group or family, we are individuals with our own characteristics and beliefs.


----------

